#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 支持狼!!"反對將狼移出保育名單" 的進一步活動

## u6ie

嗯...我不太確定這篇文發在這是否適合,
因為我今天收到一封e-mail,內容是關於"反對將狼移出保育名單"的進行情況,
(就是有關我之前在狼群集會岩發的聯署)
因為本狼的英文還沒強到可以整篇翻譯出來,只能理解大概意思,所以稍後會將信的完整內容貼出來噢0U0

信的內容大致上是說,"瀕危物種聯盟"打算舉辦類似遊行請願的活動,來讓大眾關注到"反對將狼移出保育名單"的議題,
預定在8/14舉行活動,號召世界各地的人一起來支持狼,可以下載狼面具http://www.wolf.org/wolves/learn/jus...k/wolfmask.asp,
或是穿著狼的毛毛裝~各地的活動結束後再將照片或影片貼至Facebook等社群網站,總之就是讓世界各地看到狼~!!

這是參加(申請?)活動的連結http://action.endangered.org/p/salsa..._event_KEY=296
(若解讀正確,應該是由一個地方的號召者來寫裡面的內容)

*若有解讀錯誤的地方歡迎改正唷0U0

以上,提出來讓大家了解有這麼一個活動~

以下是信件的原文---------------------------------------------------------------------------

With less than two months remaining to speak out in support of wolves, tens-of-thousands of wolf advocates like yourself have taken action. If we are going to persuade Interior Secretary SallyJewell to reconsider her decision to strip wolves of Endangered Species Act protections we need to make every hour of every day count.

That's why we are organizing a national Day of Action along with other national wildlife groups this August 14th.

Join us and Stand With Wolves. Plan your event and register it today!

Advocates across the country will be getting together or taking part by themselves on August 14th to show overwhelming support for gray wolves. Register your Stand With Wolves event today and we'll help get the word out. It can be as simple as asking your co-workers to sign a petition, tweeting that you #StandWithWolves, or planning an event in your town square. We have downloadable masks and a petition you can print at home and bring to your event.

This is a critical time in the fight to protect wolves. Please plan your Stand With Wolves event in ot.

Thank you for your support for wildlife and wild places.

Sincerely,

Leda Huta

Leda Huta
Executive Director
Endangered Species Coalition

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## u6ie

我有同學有響應這個活動喔~以下是詳細資訊~

*Stand With Wolves(響應"瀕危物種聯盟"的連署救灰狼活動)
*日期:2013.8.14
*地點:台北木柵動物園捷運站出口處~動物園正門口前廣場
(我們會來回走動唷~!!)
*時間:早上10:00~早上12:00
*活動內容:
簽名連署救灰狼,只要您為保護狼而簽下連署,就可免費獲得我們手繪印製的精美動物小卡(小卡限量60張)!!

※若遇雨天,活動地點改至動物園捷運站出口處(室內)
歡迎大家來找我們"簽名連署救灰狼"~
限量動物(狼)小卡等你唷~!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

8月14日，週三，也就是明天，
兩個小時的活動，希望能夠獲得民眾的支持。

感謝世新大學英語系的同學們，以及u6ie的宣導，
這個現實上的一小步，卻是整個拯救灰狼運動的一大步（在現實中，遠在地球的另一端

感激所畫的海報及小卡圖片 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 狼の寂

這個活動本狼很樂意參加喔w
為了狼而跑一趟木柵算是相當划算呢! (雖然沒有多遠就是了  XD

咱想問，明天參與連署有需要帶什麼資料或是證件嗎?
感覺這種事必須事先問好才行


就在明天 8/14  ，為了保護狼而連署
這真的是一件非常有意義的事呢!
除了網路上的連署，還有咱們親筆的連署
相信多少能夠動搖遠在地球另一端的政策


其實咱還頗希望電視臺能夠前來報導的，順便教育一下民眾，這樣
讓世人對於狼有進一步的了解，讓他們一同為狼發聲

以期狼能夠被人類所尊重，被人類所了解
而不是一昧的誤解與厭惡


讓咱們一同為了狼而做些什麼吧!

----------


## u6ie

不用帶證件喔
明天會有兩位世新的學生拿著看板請大家連署,我們手上會有一份印好的連署書給大家簽名~

還會發給大家一張雙面印刷的資料,只要簽名就可以拿到一張小卡!!

在此附上連署的簽名格式,中英文名字皆可!

----------


## 狼の寂

好的，咱收到了!
咱一定會去參加的!!
這種攸關同族性命利益的事咱絕對會幫忙的

另外，感謝你們所辦的這個活動喔!
真的非常有意義呢!

----------


## 萊洛克

本狼也想參與一下,好死不死明天有事不能去= =！但心靈與同族同在！

----------


## u6ie

代我同學轉達:
謝謝今天有來參加連署的各位!!
我們在2小時內共收集到51個簽名連署,之後會將連署成果掃描,再寄給Endangered Species Coalition!!

期望狼能繼續受到保護,真的非常感謝大家的參與唷~!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

昨天9點57分，本狼趕到了動物園站；剛一出站就看到兩個年輕女大生舉著標語，本狼當時提著尾巴，並且給她們看。本狼簽下人類俗名(她們在本狼簽完後才說可以簽獸名，但是已經來不及了。 :wuffer_bawl: )之後，發現個狼竟然成為第一匹簽署的狼唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

希望這次連署能成功逼迫美國那些國會議員們仔細想想，究竟是那些死有錢、沒事愛打獵作樂的凱子政治獻金重要，亦或一旦被破壞就很難再恢復的地球生態重要！！！ :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 狼の寂

本狼抵達時是約莫 10點10分的時候
當時咱看到兩個很賣力的女大生在宣傳
於是咱立馬走過去詢問簽名處的所在
結果沒想到簽名處她們就拿在手上
去宣傳的竟然只有兩個人,咱原本以為至少有5~6個人的

後來咱說咱要幫忙簽名
對方就遞出簽名板來,並想跟咱解釋這次的活動
不過由於此行的目的主要就是為了連署簽名
所以對於該活動早有了調查
於是咱就跟她們解釋清楚說咱早已知道這個活動了,這樣


後來咱仔細看看簽名板,發現已經有兩個簽名了
不過咱並沒有仔細的去記上面的簽名就是了~"

本狼簽下了自己人類本名的英文寫法 (看護照的)
並獲得了一個可愛的小卡片www


之後咱就走進了動物園並迅速地趕往狼區所在去探望同胞


真的很感謝她們為了狼而特地跑到木柵來募集簽名喔!!
看她們站在那裏應該還蠻辛苦的

咱事後有點後悔沒有跟她們一起合照的說...



To 斯冰菊

原來可以簽獸名嗎?  :jcdragon-shock: 
本狼都不知道呢  OAQ
早知道就先詢問一下...

不過她們為何會知道咱們獸的存在呢?  OAO

----------


## u6ie

> 不過她們為何會知道咱們獸的存在呢?  OAO


因為我們都是愛狼者唷>U<

再次感謝大家的參與~!!

----------


## u6ie

這裡有8/14當天的活動照片~
包含在美國的(也有我們的活動喔!!)
是Endangered Species Coalition貼上的!!

http://www.endangered.org/stand-with...porter-photos/

----------


## 狼王白牙

果真是有圖有真相 XD 
甚至在別的國家的活動中看到*獸裝*登場了
如果照片中使用了中英文海報告訴國際狼友，說不定會達到更棒的宣傳效果 :3
感謝 u6ie 及同學，讓台灣的聲音傳到國際上了。




> 這裡有8/14當天的活動照片~
> 包含在美國的(也有我們的活動喔!!)
> 是Endangered Species Coalition貼上的!!
> 
> http://www.endangered.org/stand-with...porter-photos/

----------


## 狼の寂

沒想到咱們台灣的行動被國際組織關注了呢!
看到了當時很賣力在宣傳的兩位咱是真的很開心
一想到她們為了狼而靠自己努力的募集簽名是真的蠻感動的

話說回來,u6ie是否有參與幫忙繪圖的工作呢?
感覺圖圖的性質很像呢!

希望以後大家能夠多多參與這方面的活動喔!

其實可以把你的兩個同學拉進來狼網然後獸化(?  (不
既然他們很喜歡狼的話

----------


## u6ie

> 沒想到咱們台灣的行動被國際組織關注了呢!
> 看到了當時很賣力在宣傳的兩位咱是真的很開心
> 一想到她們為了狼而靠自己努力的募集簽名是真的蠻感動的
> 
> 話說回來,u6ie是否有參與幫忙繪圖的工作呢?
> 感覺圖圖的性質很像呢!
> 
> 希望以後大家能夠多多參與這方面的活動喔!
> 
> ...


(小聲)其實...我是那天戴狼耳的那位XD
另一位同學也知道狼之樂園的存在囉~(獸化中!?)

----------

